# Cowboy Magic or CC ice on ice



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I think they are both wonderful products but seem to like the cowboy magic a little better. Has any else used this product and where did you buy it (the shipping killed me).


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

if you have a Tractor Supply or other "farm" type store or tack shop near you, you should be able to find it there


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Are they Silicone based conditioners? I know CC has one, but I can't remember if it was the ice on ice or the after bath. I've never used either, but i've been wondering how they stack up to other products.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

cowboy magic you'll find at any horse store


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Cowboy Magic has silicone in it, which will eventually break/damage hair, so I don't ever use it, or like products. I prefer EQyss Survivor, which has no silicone, is a fabulous product, and works great on mats (smells wonderful, too!).


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't know silicone would break down hair! Good info. I'm definitely going to give the Eqyss a try.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Plush Puppy OMG spray is wonderful....so is Blowout Cream. Its sold at BIG dog shows and on line. Cheryl LeCourt is Australian and she invented it for all breeds. You should check out her website because it gives wonderful grooming tips for just about any breed www.plushpuppyusa.com 
I use all their styling products. Their shampoos are wonderful too. Do not be discouraged by their prices. A tiny bit goes a long long way.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Cowboy Magic has silicone in it, which will eventually break/damage hair, so I don't ever use it, or like products. I prefer EQyss Survivor, which has no silicone, is a fabulous product, and works great on mats (smells wonderful, too!).


I don't find that information to be true at all. Silicone based products are for smoothing the hair because the silicone wraps around the hair shaft sealing the cuticle layer but they do build up in the hair and will need to be cleansed out with a clarifying shampoo occasionally if you want to maintain volume.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

KPoos said:


> I don't find that information to be true at all. Silicone based products are for smoothing the hair because the silicone wraps around the hair shaft sealing the cuticle layer but they do build up in the hair and will need to be cleansed out with a clarifying shampoo occasionally if you want to maintain volume.


You have the right to your opinion, even when wrong.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I have used Cowboy Magic or Show Sheen for years and have had no problems.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I did a little research on the topic, and what I found is that silicone products used to be hard on hair, and a few products still use the old, damaging formula (the Stuff was specifically mentioned as one of these). Chemistry has provided us with a new type of silicone hair product that does not damage hair. Higher end dog products like CC Ice on Ice use the new formula. I couldn't find out which type Cowboy Magic falls under, but the CC line comes highly recommended and is supposed to be top notch.

As mentioned above, a clarifying shampoo is a must for occasionally cleaning the buildup from hair.



poodleholic said:


> You have the right to your opinion, even when wrong.


Please don't be rude, Poodleholic. This is typically a very friendly forum, and I'd like to see it stay that way. Aside from that, you should be careful what you say-- this particular phrase might be applied to you.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> You have the right to your opinion, even when wrong.


You're certainly right that I'm entitled to my opinion but point me in the direction that states silicone products damage hair. People that use Pantene are using silicone products and they coat the hair to make it lay flat. Find the information stating otherwise and I'd love to read it.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

KPoos said:


> You're certainly right that I'm entitled to my opinion but point me in the direction that states silicone products damage hair. People that use Pantene are using silicone products and they coat the hair to make it lay flat. Find the information stating otherwise and I'd love to read it.


Wow, I didn't even know Pantene had silicone in it.  I've been using it for almost ten years and my hairdressers all comment on how healthy my hair is. See, you never know what you don't know, lol.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's a good article that explains what these silicones do and how to get them removed from the hair. 
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...cone-and-other-amine-functionalized-silicones

It's no longer thought that these silicone products damage hair and there are plenty of articles out there to explain you just have to search them. I agree after reading, that with continued use (not stipping them out) they will dry out the hair because they are not water soluable and therefore conditioning cannot reach the cuticle of the hair to repair damage.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

You learn something new everyday. I'd been told that silicone is damaging but no one ever bothered to explain why. It's nice to hear why it can be damaging and how to use silicone products properly. Good job Savannah and Kpoos.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Any feed store will have the Cowboy Magic, i think its more of a horse product. It is made with silicone though so just be aware of that...silicone coats the hair and i personally hate the feeling of it.
The CC Ice on Ice i believe you have to get online or if you know of any dog shows in your area its usually sold there.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have ordered directly from CC and they are quick and great folks. 

www.ChrisSystems.com is their website. Which reminds me I want to order another comb...


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Mister said:


> Any feed store will have the Cowboy Magic, i think its more of a horse product. It is made with silicone though so just be aware of that...silicone coats the hair and i personally hate the feeling of it.
> The CC Ice on Ice i believe you have to get online or if you know of any dog shows in your area its usually sold there.


It is also for dogs, please see attached link.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Ice on ice is also silicone. http://rufflyspeaking.wordpress.com/2009/04/30/grooming-a-dog-part-3-conditioners/


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You will be hard pressed not to find a conditioner that doesn't have silicone in it. It's used to protect hair because it coats the cuticle. It's for people that use heat products on their hair, have issues with weather, or have very dry hair (helps to smooth). I think some of the more natural products will be without silicone. I'll look around and see what I can link up.


----------

